# Scholarship for Expat in University of Sharjah



## ahashan21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I admitted my wife in UoS, but now I'm facing lot of problems due to increasing expenses.
I need a scholarship/financial aid for her.
I tried in the university but they told that they offer scholarship for uae nationals only.
so eventually I failed.
still I'm trying. otherwise I'll not be able to continue her studies on next semester and may be onwards without a little help. She is a good student and want to study, so do I.
I also heard that some companies are giving financial aid to foreign students.
does anyone have any idea about this ?
please let me know. help me...


----------

